# Benefits of cutting down on cigs by smoking MJ! :D



## zem (Feb 12, 2015)

it was not my aim to do so, but it came along with the increase in mj smoking, so it seems like as I grow, mj is having less and less negative side effects on me like anxiety, and more benefits like relaxation and comfort, so i am basically smoking a lot, i don't know, 3-4 grams a day? lol so i thought that every time i felt like smoking, i would not smoke a cig rather spark up a joint. I do however put just a little spray of tobacco into the joint to help it burn evenly, but the entire day would probably not have me smoking more than a cigarette in all the joints. i might sometime smoke a cig or 2 but that's it  anyway, the biggest benefit i had out of this, and this is only a high probability, is my nasal allergies are ceasing, i am breathing way better from my nose, and this had been a chronic case for me, i had to do nasal saline flushings and it would not work except when it becomes a life devotion to flush, and drugs do only temporary fixes for it, and never knew that the cigarettes were the cause until now! I am beginning to feel a burn inside my nose because of the added oxygen that is passing and it is kind of irritating but that is because the nerves there were not exposed to oxygen like they are now.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2015)

That is good that you are kicking cigs.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 12, 2015)

Do not quit quitting, it will work. I have quit at least 6 times. One time for 15 years. Tobacco is a LIFELONG addiction, whether or not you are presently smoking tobacco. This time I have been free from that scourge for 7 years. Hopefully for the rest of my years.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2015)

Awesome ZEM...however you can do it, that is awesome.  I am glad your are enjoying your pot... WOO HOO.

Yooper, you are so right, i quit for 20 years and started again, but i have been off for three years now. I went to an acupuncturist last time. But, i still can never have even a drag off of a cig... hooked..  It is a lifelong addicition. good point.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2015)

LOL--like  yooper, I "practiced" quitting many times before I got it right.  I have now been tobacco free for about 12 years.  Absolutely the best thing I ever did for myself in my lifetime.  Quitting cold turkey seemed to work best for me.


----------



## MR1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Get an e-cig, I have been smoke free for 4 years, have not touched  or had the urge for a cig since I bought my first cheap ecig. This is my new setup, excellent vape. Vaping some English toffee Malty I mixed myself, good stuff.
View attachment P1000041 (738x800).jpg


----------



## zem (Feb 12, 2015)

I have never yet quit tobacco altogether. i would only increase or decrease smoking. this past month or so, is by far the lowest in cigarettes consumption in my life. i am averaging like 2 per day, but i am smoking many many little joints. I have an e-cig but that was never taken seriously enough to stop smoking by using it.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 12, 2015)

bummer you cant kick it man

smoked from 15-36 (21 years) I'm 42 now

never tried to quit... always said "I'll quit when I know I want to... and it ain't now!"
[usually accompanied with lighting another Camel (light for the last 10 of the 21)] 

that day came... a combination of my 2 year old daughter mimicking the smoking hand motion and the "thick, heavy lungs" I felt as I would go to sleep every night.  
I bitched and moaned to everyone around me about how I wanted a F'n cigarette!!  hell, I typed it out a million times in WoW chat. 

(wont lie) it was a good 2 months of NASTY cravings another 6 after that of just nasty etc etc but man... you can quit!

I relapsed once since then.  started taking smoke breaks @ work.  so for 8 months I smoked @ work ONLY, didn't smoke over the weekend etc but even that brought the "heavy lungs" back and it wasn't worth it to me.

I took a drag off a buddy's American Spirit a few months ago (the same guy who I started smoking with sooo many years ago) and it about made me sick...
I decided right then that I hate cigarettes and that's fine with me!!

good luck


----------



## MR1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah you have to be serious about it to make it work.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2015)

I really loved American spirit...lol.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2015)

Once you quit you realize how bad they stink.


----------



## zem (Feb 12, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Yeah you have to be serious about it to make it work.



well it was the best gadget that every smoker envied me for holding in a movie theater


----------



## zem (Feb 12, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I really loved American spirit...lol.



right now, i only smoke rolling tobacco mac barren brand, they made me hate regular cigs so much that i dont buy pack at all. they are bad, just not as bad, and i make smaller cigs and it is time consuming and is an effort by itself to roll before each cig. i know that i will sometime face this problem that i know exists in my life, but i may still be manning up LOL i am 33 and have me a beautiful baby girl of 1yr 8 months old i always hide from her when i smoke. i think that if i wanted to do it, the easiest would be to stop adding any tobacco at all to my joints and not smoking any cigs, but smoking weed. i think that for me, supplementing tobacco with marijuana is easy. i have been smoking like 2 per day for couple of months, i can drop them to 0 with no harsh withdrawals i guess, i will know once i try. i still don't have enough weed to go through this plan, but i will soon have enough i hope so! it is hard to keep up with this consumption with only one 400w so i am firing up the secong one in like 20 days when the clones are ready. maybe in 2 months from now, i will have enough jars filled to remove tobacco entirely and trying with weed by itself


----------



## zem (Feb 12, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Once you quit you realize how bad they stink.



i remember quite well from the school days, when i first started smoking, and smelling smokers, how much it stinks. i still cannot sit indoor with smokers, i open up windows wide when i smoke and i only smoke in my private room or outdoors. when i smoked more, i would sleep in freezing weather with open windows just to air my bedroom where i smoke. i remember my mom used to go crazy when she saw how many tops i was wearing in bed, but i knew it was better than sleeping with smoke filled air inhaled all night


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2015)

That sounds like a great plan Zem, it is also a good time to quit, in your 30's good for you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2015)

I quit before e cigs and vaporizers, but I did get a dugout with a cigarette bat and would take am hit off that when I got a bad cigarette craving.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 13, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I really loved American spirit...lol.


4 of us friends got together after high school/college (mid 90s) and rented a house together. We would buy American Spirit by the lb and the pre-rolled tubes + "rolling" (shoving) machine. 

I won this jacket by filling out a survey for them and Faxing it in ASAP after I got the E-mail @ work ... think it was on a Pentium 200 computer LOL

hate wool: never worn ... waaaay too cool to GoodWill it 

:48: 

View attachment PICT1211.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2015)

That is sooo cool. A lady at the cigarette store gave me a big tin sign they weren't going to use.. I still have it... don't know where to put, but i like it.  It is not hanging either. Your coat is very cool.  I mean REALLY COOL!!!! Red leather....omg


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 14, 2015)

hahahaha, that jacket is rad!!! Sunday will be two years since my last cig. Best thing I've ever done... You have to want it, to fight through the urges. Honestly the first two weeks were the hardest. I used the nicotine lozenge things that cost damnear more than a pack of smokes, for like 6 months before I finally cold turkey'd those. Was the best decision ever though. Feel so much better.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 15, 2015)

Cool jacket....I don't suppose it is a woman's medium is it......


----------



## zem (Feb 15, 2015)

i guess that we all want that cool jacket  what better gift can it be than to give it to a fellow non-American grower as a souvenir from a fellow American grower...

I was looking at how much I am consuming MJ and cigs now, and i think that it will require me up to 4 grams per day of weed to fully supplement cigs. I feel  that growing this quantity consistently, will be the hardest part and i feel that if i had this much to smoke regularly for 3-4months, that i will quite easily quit cigs. i might be wrong but i have passed a couple of days where the only tobacco that i smoked was that little bit that i add to the joints, and i have not felt any withdrawals. whenever i feel like smoking, i would always rather smoke weed, i never crave the cig by itself, i crave the smoking and i would easily choose a joint over a cig any time. i am currently cloning and speeding up everything to get this much and more. put up an 800w system with 180w of flurescent tubes and 180w of cfl. with the timing of the cloning and transplant, i will be able to harvest the full 800w every 8 weeks for 10 weeks strains and can easily get to 7 or even 6 weeks. i will stop growing for a couple of months in mid summer if i could and still have way more than i need... 
Am i the first one to try this? to quit cigs by smoking weed? does it sound wrong, or weird or anything why i shouldn't be trying this? i don't know what the hell happened to me, but lately like since i've turned 33 or so, i feel like i can smoke up an oz and still not have anxiety paranoia or any negative feeling that i previously had. it makes sense to me to at least try this  i am quite high atm and enjoying it. cheers


----------



## zem (Feb 23, 2015)

Obsessed said:


> good for you zem!
> 
> i quit tobacco in my late 30's by having a hit of my first home grown everytime i craved it.....has been many years and i have never relapsed since because I KNEW i had already quit!
> 
> ...



just yesterday, i rolled a pure mj joint with noo tobacco, i had to keep sparking it with the lighter i felt like i burned out 2/3 with the lighter and 1/3 by inhaling.  it burns so much better with just a very little amount of tobacco. my weed is properly cured, not humid at all... i will have to find a way to make more smokeable pure mj joints


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2015)

keep it up Zem, we are pulling for you.. Smoke all the pot you need to.. really. good luck.


----------



## IQof420 (Feb 23, 2015)

The fighting for that breath that kepts us alive is the worst.I quit last Feb. cold turkey after 23yrs of camels and newports and was not as bad as I thought,was bit of an a-hole first week and smoked more herb,but what a great trade.Its more a head game as is most things,but you can do it make this your feb. to quit!!  and they do smell so awful now. PS your paying some rich *** people to kill you slowly,so you can pay more rich *** people to kept you alive to pay some more.That thought helped me as much as anything.


----------



## zem (Feb 23, 2015)

thanks Rose, i am trying to produce all the pot that i want to smoke, the 2x 400w will do much better than 1x400
Obsessed, that makes a lot of sense to me.
IQof420 that is very encouraging. in fact, i feel that all i need now to do it is enough weed. 

I would like to get some ideas on how you roll pure mj joints that burn well without having to keep lighting them up, because really, this sparking up of the weed with a lighter is burning away most of it. i maybe rolling them too thin? too tight? any ideas?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 23, 2015)

If your lighting it and it's burning all away I'd say too loose. I would get one of those rolling hammocks and pre roll a pack of 1 papers as fat and tight as a smoke.

I'm guessing you can be medicating all day and it's ok? I'm medical and can not do that I was fired already over MMJ a Custumer called in and said I smelled like pot and the company let me go over another reason that is the " it's not you it's me" of the industry I work in line. So not everyone is on the same page. 
Last time I quit smoking I gained 40 LBS .
If I switched I'd smoke 25-35 joints a day I'd be ripped and build a crazy tolerance 

Good luck on your journey ZEM positive vibes keep us posted


----------



## zem (Feb 23, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> If your lighting it and it's burning all away I'd say too loose. I would get one of those rolling hammocks and pre roll a pack of 1 papers as fat and tight as a smoke.
> 
> I'm guessing you can be medicating all day and it's ok? I'm medical and can not do that I was fired already over MMJ a Custumer called in and said I smelled like pot and the company let me go over another reason that is the " it's not you it's me" of the industry I work in line. So not everyone is on the same page.
> Last time I quit smoking I gained 40 LBS .
> ...



that sucks Stank. an employee could use edibles instead of smoking. i am not an employee, will never be, even if i had to live in poverty, which thank God i don't have to so far. it is best if one can be self employed, own a business or a job, where he calls the shots and manages his life. i have tried several things some were unsuccessful some were average, and my current line of work (waterproofing and renovation jobs) is gaining momentum slowly, and i have plans for the near future, to build a commercial greenhouse. it is very hard to be a self made entrepreneur, but it is way way harder for me to go work like all week long with duties that i don't want to do, and that ugly single boss with menopausal syndrome criticizing everyone, etc..etc.. and in the end, get paid a salary that will barely get me by till the end of the month, not because the company cannot afford to pay me more, but because they can find another person who will work at the same wage, supply and demand and the employee is but another product that they buy and sell. that;s how i see it anyway... i am very high ATM and i missed the main topic by a thousand miles..wooo


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2015)

I stopped smoking after my Heart Surgery and never looked back,,scares the hell outta me just thinking about a cig. OH and I feel great.Had Surgery in July of 2013.


----------



## CatFish (Feb 24, 2015)

Zem you can do it.  this has got  me wanting to stop. i am up to 3 pks a day and i roll my own pipe tobacco. it,s **** to wake up in the morning an cough for the 1st hr. at 57 and just a few left i gave up .now after looking at this post i thank i will try agen and need to kick the beer too for me


----------



## Michael94 (Feb 26, 2015)

Good luck zem, I'll cheer for you!


----------



## THCmagnet (Feb 27, 2015)

I gave up tobacco and got through the cravings by blazing my vape all day


----------



## Michael94 (Feb 27, 2015)

THCmagnet said:


> I gave up tobacco and got through the cravings by blazing my vape all day



I have friends who use vape to get through with the cravings.


----------



## zem (Mar 26, 2015)

I have to set new plans, I am still consuming more than I am producing, and when I looked at my harvest, with my current consumption, it will last no more than 40 days, my 70 day plants are on day 12 or so in flowering. once i get to 100% perpetual flowering under 2x400w, I will be oversupplied and can even take a break every now and then from the flowering. I am smoking like 2 tobacco cigs every day, add like 2 cigs to mix some with my joints, so it's 4 cigs/day, and about 3 grams of mj. I will have to lower that to 2 grams and not increase the tobacco. my plan to do that is by changing the way that I smoke my weed, I will smoke bigger doses less frequently, like bigger joints, once I get stoned, it takes me many hours before I think of smoking anything again, however with those tiny slim joints, I would smoke more frequently, get less high, but consume more weed all in all. I don't know if that is a good plan, but I have to find a way that I can for once harvest at ripening and not have to go cutting early bud, because this is reason number 1 why the production is not keeping up with consumption, and I don't want to have to cut mj because I will smoke more tobacco then. My plan is to get my grow giving me all the supply that I need so that I remove the tobacco completely for several months, then I could much easier cut the mj, which I have done countless times with no problems. I hope that I get there soon


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 29, 2015)

zem said:


> i remember quite well from the school days, when i first started smoking, and smelling smokers, how much it stinks. i still cannot sit indoor with smokers, i open up windows wide when i smoke and i only smoke in my private room or outdoors. when i smoked more, i would sleep in freezing weather with open windows just to air my bedroom where i smoke. i remember my mom used to go crazy when she saw how many tops i was wearing in bed, but i knew it was better than sleeping with smoke filled air inhaled all night



I smoked for years Newport/Marb Menthol's then I got shot in my lung nad seen what was in there from smoking and just stopped smoking butts cold turkey and just use mj never looked back.

But having a kid around is a good motivational factor if you think of how bad you must smell to a new nose. 

Good Luck on the harvest wish you the best of luck kicking the tobacco :aok:


----------



## zem (Mar 31, 2015)

thanks N.E.W 
another benefit that i get from mj, and i just remembered that because it just happened, I woke up before dawn, and had a coffee, then i for some reason wanted another, after that much caffeine on an empty stomach, i had that tooth grinding thing that occasionally happens, but it was bad, i was grinding harder than before, i just made me a good joint and it worked great and instantly. with so much grinding, one can damage his teeth or entire jaw, not that it was ever that bad for me, but being high and happy sure feels better


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 1, 2015)

ya i do the grinding to but mines in my sleep due to sleep apnea


----------



## Kraven (Apr 1, 2015)

I smoked for 34 1/2 years....quit 12/12/12. I will have to say that yes, weed did help fill in the gaps for the first few days, now I don't touch anything that has nicotine in it. I don't miss smoking and it almost seems foreign to see pic's of me when I was smoking....just looks weird :48:. Congrats on kicking the habit, not an easy thing to do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2015)

I DO NOT miss Ciggs ,,,nor do i ever even have a desire fir them. One word,,,,FEAR,,,the idea of Having open heart surgery again makes them basterds off limits and disgusting. 
I Cant stand the smell of Ciggs at all. *Hang in there,,you will feel much better without them.*
I walk almost everyday with no pain or problems anymore. Hell i feel good when i exercise. Ive been giving a second chance,,and i am not gonna screw it up.


----------



## zem (Feb 5, 2018)

3 years on, I am glad to say that I am not smoking cigarettes at all, however I am still buying a pack of 40 g rolling tobacco every month. . I am however not liking the taste and the feel of marijuana smoke alone, it burns very slow and is a pain to keep going without burning it on and on with the lighter ,is all in all not as enjoyable TO ME as lacing it with tad bit of high grade rolling tobacco that keeps it going more steadily and makes the feel more smoky and less airy. My weed is very well cured and tastes great. I was able to beat the nicotine drug now I have no idea how to rid me of that little bit of tobacco that I still consume. I have vapes and pipes, I just prefer my burning joints. I will have to figure this one out but I will give it some more time. I am very pleased from myself for what I have achieved so far, my home is smoke free and my clothes my surroundings are now clean and I can no more stand the smell of a fag, I know by now that I cannot go back to them. Please do not stone me mp community for that little bit of tobacco in my joints, take into account that I am in my mid 30's and still learning lol


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2018)

Zem I smoked cigs longer than U been alive !-- I guess I'm a purest because I wouldn't want tobacco in my weed !-- I quit smoking cigs 5-6-7 years ago-- I don't remember!-- I still have a nicotine habit but I changed my delivery system !-- I use an e-cig these days !-- It pleases me !
I use a VG base and I got my favorite brand of juice but I got a gallon of food grade VG and can make my own juice and about to quit buying it and switch to my own !


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 5, 2018)

I have not had a cigarette since Dec 10th. Fighting it every day.


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2018)

Hack I got a feeling that fight won't ever end !-- I like my e-cig and my body my decision !-- It wasn't easy to make the switch took me several tries !-- U slip up don't give up !--


----------



## zem (Feb 5, 2018)

Hackerman in 4 days it will be the 2 month mark for you. I think that it gets easier every day


----------



## Keef (Feb 5, 2018)

I hope U right Zem !-- Just in case though !--food grade  vegetable glycerin-- U can get it at health food store locally or online !-- Here's a place to start and if U get weak use some this instead of sparking one Hack !-- Take a pack of your old brand cig and shred the cigs into about a cup and a half of distilled water !-- boil 10-15 minutes then filter several times -- reduce in a small pot to only a few tablespoons remain !-- Put that extract in a tall thin container and allow to cool and settle -- Use a syringe and pull up the top layer above the sediment !-- This is now your nicotine extract !-- Add a cc or so to 30 mils of VG !-- Takes about 2 cc. for me !-- pop it into the microwave for 15 seconds or so to heat it up !-- mix well then allow to cool !-- There be your VG base nicotine e-cig juice !-- It will not be as strong as cigs but U adapt easy !
E-cig juice companies charge about a dollar a cc !-- U just made $30 worth !


----------



## sopappy (Feb 5, 2018)

I was a hash smoker back in the day. It was pretty much impossible to quit cigarettes if you were smoking spliffs (pot was crap)
I often quit back then but my spliffs became more and more tobacco and less and less hash and I was buzzed way too often. 
I was finally able to quit when you guys got pot right. Just smoked grass instead.
I still have a coffee and a cig.... Vape to start my day
or a vape after a meal... 
Terrible addition, just accept it some cravings will always be there, just further and further apart and shorter and shorter duration
good luck!


----------



## zem (Feb 5, 2018)

Keef this is a nice recipe. Try some good rolling tobacco with it.

sopappy I was a hash smoker too back when I used to buy and I think this is one reason why I so much prefer a joint's feeling with some tobacco added. I have to say that switching for rolling tobacco was very good to me. First of all within finishing a pack of grade A tobacco it became disgusting trying to smoke a packed fag. Then it becomes much harder to smoke the same amount because the tobacco is much more potent and then you need to roll it. I kept that up for years, with less and less smoking as time goes and I came to the point where I don't roll any more tobacco cigarettes and only using a little bit in my joints and this has been on for many months


----------



## sopappy (Feb 5, 2018)

zem said:


> Keef this is a nice recipe. Try some good rolling tobacco with it.
> 
> sopappy I was a hash smoker too back when I used to buy and I think this is one reason why I so much prefer a joint's feeling with some tobacco added. I have to say that switching for rolling tobacco was very good to me. First of all within finishing a pack of grade A tobacco it became disgusting trying to smoke a packed fag. Then it becomes much harder to smoke the same amount because the tobacco is much more potent and then you need to roll it. I kept that up for years, with less and less smoking as time goes and I came to the point where I don't roll any more tobacco cigarettes and only using a little bit in my joints and this has been on for many months



I was an off and on cigarette smoker but spliffs every day 4:20 onward
I remember always being pleasantly surprised when I 'remembered' i was a smoker and could have a cigarette when high. Some say it boosts the high 25%


----------



## Keef (Feb 6, 2018)

I think nicotine and THC are complimentary chemicals somehow !-- I didn't understand that nicotine boosted THC I just knew I liked a cig after some weed !-- Like pappy said mornings and after a meal the body be wanting some nicotine !-- I knew smoking was bad for U and if I wasn't gonna give up nicotine I had to find another delivery system !-- I carry my vape pen on a lanyard around my neck like a necklace !-- Probably more like a security blanket than anything else !-- One day maybe I mix some hash oil and nicotine extract just to know ?-- Getting my nicotine from a vape pen has really improved my lungs --I didn't think anything was wrong with them --I just breathe easier now days !


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 6, 2018)

Actually, there appears to be more truth to that than you know.

I have been reading studies on cannabis smoke. And, it seems to have the ability to encapsulate the carcinogen that's in smoke (all smoke, tobacco and pot) in it's pre-curser form and stop it from being activated.

This is why pot smoking does not affect COPD in many people.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 6, 2018)

I got diag with copd 2 years ago, I have been cig free for a year now,still get the urge to cheat every once in awhile,started hitting evape with prefilled co2 thc cartridges and now the urge for cigs are allmost gone...def feel better


----------

